# Bed Bug Bumpers vs. Family Sleeper



## vonn's_mama (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a baby due in July when my ds will be 2 y 7 mo. I don't want to kick him out of the bed when the new baby is born, but I really want to know that we are bedsharing safely. My son currently nurses at night and likes to be rolled over me from side to side, so one question is, does he need to be night weaned before the new baby comes. The other question is, does any one have experience with Bed Bug Bumpers and or the Family Sleeper? Up until now we've used a side gate, but I read McKenna's book, and it sounds like that's not very safe.

Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry not much advice here - I have the bed bug bumpers but haven't used them yet because my baby isn't rolling over or moving around in the bed at all as yet. You're supposed to be able to fit them underneath fitted sheets for deep mattresses, but we have a deep mattress, so there won't be any extra room - I suppose the sheets just won't reach the bottom of the mattress.

I have never heard of the Family Sleeper. Do you have a link? I googled it and only came up with this thread!


----------



## vonn's_mama (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's a link to the family sleeper: http://www.familysleeper.com/

I'm just curious whether the bed bug bumpers are really going to work (I hadn't thought of the deep mattress thing). I don't want to buy the bumpers only to have to buy the family sleeper, but at the same time, the family sleeper is really expensive, so I don't want to waste the money if I don't need it.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh yes, I've seen this before. Problem is, I suppose I'd need two of them since I shift DS from side to side depending on which side I'm nursing him on - it's just the two of us in the bed. I'll have the same problem with the bumpers if I start to use them, since I only bought one side and the top, not two.

I don't seem any reason why the bumpers wouldn't work. But I'd be really interested in hearing from people who've used either one.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

These are neat concepts, but the problem is, IMO, the span of time that will work for is so tiny that it's not worth spending any significant sum of money on it.

So, at first the baby can't move so he/she is safe next to you. Then he can move a little and this bumper type of thing would definitely protect him/ prevent him falling out of bed. but as soon as he can move a bit more, like clamber over you and try to launch himself off over the bumper, then it's *less* safe than having nothing at all there. You still couldn't really leave the babe napping by himself.

With both my kids I kept trying different set-ups and contraptions. My final conclusion is, just put your mattress on the floor, push it against the wall, put cushions/down comforters on the floor on the other side. Make a little wall of cushions on the actual bed, for as long as that works. And teach the baby how to get off things backwards, feet first, as soon as you can.

Oh, someone was selling one of these Humanity family beds on the Trading Post here a while back, you might want to do a search. It was brand new and a good deal


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Traceface - you make a lot of sense. I suppose this is why I'm already considering either a crib sidecar arrangement or putting the mattress on the floor, when I haven't even started using the bumpers!


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traceface* 
These are neat concepts, but the problem is, IMO, the span of time that will work for is so tiny that it's not worth spending any significant sum of money on it.

So, at first the baby can't move so he/she is safe next to you. Then he can move a little and this bumper type of thing would definitely protect him/ prevent him falling out of bed. but as soon as he can move a bit more, like clamber over you and try to launch himself off over the bumper, then it's *less* safe than having nothing at all there. You still couldn't really leave the babe napping by himself.

With both my kids I kept trying different set-ups and contraptions. My final conclusion is, just put your mattress on the floor, push it against the wall, put cushions/down comforters on the floor on the other side. Make a little wall of cushions on the actual bed, for as long as that works. And teach the baby how to get off things backwards, feet first, as soon as you can.

Oh, someone was selling one of these Humanity family beds on the Trading Post here a while back, you might want to do a search. It was brand new and a good deal

We live in a furnished place and cannot put the mattress on the floor. It is an extra high bed (of course). I have a bed bug bumper that we used on our old platform bed next to a gate. It keeps DS corralled (age 1).

We have tried for months to teach him to go feet first off the bed. Somehow we've not been able to make it click. I think it's because the bed is so high and he can't get a firm landing.

The side gate by itself was bad. He slipped between it and the mattress in his sleep. Thank God I was right next to him. That's why I have the bumper next to it. Then the gate add some height. For our situation it seems like the best we can do.

If anyone has suggestions I'd be appreciative...not to hijack the thread!

In sum, I liked the bumpers, used them for a year.


----------

